# Taking Galfer FA & Pregnacare Plus Together



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi!

I'm just over 12 weeks pregnant and my GP has prescribed Galfer FA Iron tablets for me as my bloods say my iron is on the low side of normal.  I'm also taking pregnacare plus which has iron in it.  Is it safe to take both together?

I asked in the pharmacy and the pharmacist had a quick look at the back of the pregnacare and said it should be fine.  However, he didn't seem that confident about it.  What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Babydreams,

Congrats on your pregnacy  Sorry to hear about the lowish iron though (common problem in pregnancy   ) It'll be fine to take both these together if you want to as it isn't enough to go above the maximum dose per day. Hope they help but do watch out for the side effects (constipation is the main one, so keep drinking plenty and eat lots of fibre in diet)

All the best
Maz x


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Mazv - that's good to know!

I had heard that about the constipation... I'm ok so far but thanks for the advice xx


----------

